# Dinner with Dr. R.J. Rushdooney



## Spinningplates2 (Jun 16, 2009)

A long time ago I was invited to a dinner where the guest of honor was going to be Dr. R.J. Rushdooney. I though long and hard about the what I could ask him after the dinner.
This was around 1994-5 I can't really remember but that is not really important. I wanted to think of and ask the hardest question possible.

Well somewhere I had picked up on an idea that if there would be more and greater rewards for some saints in heaven because of their great blessing, to me that ment that some would recieve less crowns and glory. I also about the verses that said things like, "greater in heaven is he that..."

So I had the idea that we christians would Praise God forever with new songs BUT we may not praise him every second and at some point we may actually visit with others in heaven that we knew on earth. ( I know that we do not have time as we know it in heaven.)

So I thought I would ask Dr. Roushdooney if it were true that we would have some "free" time in heaven would there be an economy? Not a money based economy but possably a "time with the Lord and Apostles" economy.

Alas after dinner Dr. Rushdooney took a nap and left me with a quick, "No my boy I don't think there will be any form of money in heaven." I did not want to remind him I was not talking about money but he was pretty tired.

But what do you all think? What will it be like in heaven? What will we do when we are not giving Glory to the True God of all Creation.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2009)

We will be building his kingdom, and bringing further glory to his name.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 16, 2009)

> Revelation 21
> 
> 10And he carried me away in the spirit to a great and high mountain, and shewed me that great city, the holy Jerusalem, descending out of heaven from God,
> 
> ...


.


----------

